# My daughters doe



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My 15yo daughter has been begging me to let her show her 28mo 75% doe. She showed her as a kid & as a yearling and she did very well at the county fairs.
She's been showing this does kids this year a doe kid & wether. The wether has shown really well for her and she's taking him to the market goat show. But she wants to show in the breeding goat show, and her little doe is just not showing well at all, and I just don't think she should take her.

The show is an ABGA show. I know my kids don't have top quality animals, but they want to give it a try just to say they participated, win or lose, that's not what matters, they know it will be hard to show against those kind of goats.

My daughters 28mo doe weaned kids in April, and has been on pasture since. She did get a little wormy recently, but overall she looks pretty good, just needs more cover over her hips/butt and loin <sunken look>. 
The downfall with the doe is she isn't as long bodied and has a bit of a steep rump, but the biggest issue is she has a VERY WIDE BARREL lol It's just who she is/not a hay belly, and she's been that way for most of her life.

I'm thinking about letting her do it, just because she wants to do it so badly. I'd have to get her health paper <$20-30>, entry fee <$15>, I think there is a small pen fee, then of course entry fees for my daughter/family, as my son is probably going to show 3 goats in breeding.

What do you think? Should I let her do it?

I don't have current pics of the doe, but other than needing some more cover over her rear end, she pretty much looks like she did last year, I do think we can get her filled out before the fair, and she can show her a couple of times in a few weeks to get her back into it.



















Rear left next to her wether - taken in March, she looks very similar just no fuzzy winter coat









2 days after kidding twins in Feb <again she's not as filled out from the barrel back>


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Why not? You only live once


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's not bad... actually I really like her. She get that hip to look leveler with setting up different and pulling her head way up to. I love a big barreled doe... more room for babies and I can almost guarantee that would be a grant a judge would use to talk about her. My only issue with her is foot size and hip but like I said she can over come that. I say show her, ever if its for nothing more than to say she did!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, I'd take her.  Sometimes the goats that I think will do the worst to the best!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can honestly say that at our state fair last year sue probably would have won. Numbers were down due to an extremely early entry due date and not excepting late entries. Some goats that I don't think should have ever won anything were winning just because the big boys weren't there. Now that said she is a very nice doe and they can surprise you... I've been surprised with how mine have done and you might be too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd go for it, she's a nice looking doe. You never know what kind of diamond you have until you get it appraised 

I had a teeny doe that I just knew would never stand a chance against the bigger does, but we took her anyway. Took nothing but grand champion titles 2 years in a row and reserve the next year. Sometimes you just don't know what you've got out in the pasture


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I appreciate it  We'll start working on getting some weight on her, my daughter will start working with her on the show collar again tomorrow. I will have my daughter make sure she gets her head up more.

I'll see if I can get her health paper this week. She's a lovely doe, she has a fun personality and is such a moocher for food/drink lol I admit it would sure be fun to have her along for some of the shows. 

I wish her daughter would shape up, so disappointing that she just isn't thriving  She's getting wormed again tomorrow for a 2nd dose, and probably put her on whatever supplement we use for the mom and the other breeding goats the kids want to take to State Fair.


----------

